
Air Apparent to the Wheel - Someone
https://www.hemmings.com/blog/article/air-apparent-to-the-wheel/
======
modmans2nd
Factual quibble: Heron was a Greek living in Alexandria which, even though it
was In Egypt, had long fallen to the Hellenistic culture. Egypt was also part
of Rome by then.

